# So what is currently the best pedal tuner?



## Chrisjd (Feb 16, 2015)

I have an old Boss TU-2 and want to try something more accurate and faster.

Some good choices I've heard of are the Korg pitchblack, TC Polytune, and the Turbo Tuner.

Is there a general consensus on what's the best? I don't want to spend more than about $100. 

Thanks


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 16, 2015)

I have owned a Korg DTR-1000 and just replaced both of my TU-2's with TC Electronic Polytune 2's (mini Noir and a regular one) and I couldn't be more pleased with them! They're far more accurate and pick up notes faster, and the strobe function is the best I've used. I checked/reset my intonation using the TC and it made a _huge_ difference. I'd never realized how wide of a margin of error the TU-2 would allow and still display as "in tune" until I made the upgrade. 

Also, the display is brighter and clearer  and the soft touch switches are a nice addition, too  

I got my regular Polytune 2 for $65 used and the mini versions go for around $60-70.


----------



## Chrisjd (Feb 16, 2015)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I have owned a Korg DTR-1000 and just replaced both of my TU-2's with TC Electronic Polytune 2's (mini Noir and a regular one) and I couldn't be more pleased with them! They're far more accurate and pick up notes faster, and the strobe function is the best I've used. I checked/reset my intonation using the TC and it made a _huge_ difference. I'd never realized how wide of a margin of error the TU-2 would allow and still display as "in tune" until I made the upgrade.
> 
> Also, the display is brighter and clearer  and the soft touch switches are a nice addition, too
> 
> I got my regular Polytune 2 for $65 used and the mini versions go for around $60-70.



You're making me want to go out and buy it tonight.

For my seven strings, i feel my TU-2 isn't quite as accurate as it should be. Even after tuning I notice some slight off-pitch.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 16, 2015)

Chrisjd said:


> You're making me want to go out and buy it tonight.
> 
> For my seven strings, i feel my TU-2 isn't quite as accurate as it should be. Even after tuning I notice some slight off-pitch.



I usually just tuned the lowest string by ear or purposely went a little flat on my guitars tuned lower than C for that reason. Not an issue anymore  I've gone as low as F with my Whammy DT and the Polytune handled it like a champ!


----------



## jarledge (Feb 16, 2015)

Best tuner for non stage use:
Peterson StroboPlus HD 
Peterson StroboPlus HD | Musician&#39;s Friend

best stage pedalboard tuner:

TC Electronic Polytune 2 Pedal Tuner | Musician&#39;s Friend
TC Electronic Polytune 2 Pedal Tuner 

The strobo comes in a headstock clip version and it is pretty awesome too.


----------



## mniel8195 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have owned every tuner mentioned and nothing comes close to the sonic research turbo tuner.


----------



## jonsick (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a Boss TU-3 which is better for downtuned guitars. I still have the TU-2 for normal tunings.

The TC tuner is just as good and smaller, but more expensive. The TU-3 does everything I want. I really don't need +/-0.00001 cent accuracy on stage. I just want it quick and silent. No pun intended.


----------



## Chrisjd (Feb 17, 2015)

Can anyone else comment on the Korg Pitch Black vs the TC Polytune 2?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 17, 2015)

mniel8195 said:


> I have owned every tuner mentioned and nothing comes close to the sonic research turbo tuner.



This. 

I don't even miss my Peterson Strobo-Flip and I have had no need to get out my VS-II, even when making very precise intonation adjustments and tweaks.


----------



## 7stg (Feb 17, 2015)

sonic research turbo tuner is great and Peterson makes nice tuners as well.


----------



## robski92 (Feb 17, 2015)

> Can anyone else comment on the Korg Pitch Black vs the TC Polytune 2?



I had the Korg Pitch Black and just got the TC Polytune 2 about a month ago and I prefer the Polytune over the Pitch Black. Just seems to work better and be a bit more accurate in my opinion. It also seems to pick up lower tunings better than the Korg (the lowest string on my 7 is an F#).


----------



## Chrisjd (Feb 17, 2015)

robski92 said:


> I had the Korg Pitch Black and just got the TC Polytune 2 about a month ago and I prefer the Polytune over the Pitch Black. Just seems to work better and be a bit more accurate in my opinion.* It also seems to pick up lower tunings better than the Korg* (the lowest string on my 7 is an F#).



The bolded part is very important to me. I find my boss TU-2 has a hard time with the accuracy of my seven's low A. I hear so many differing opinions on the Polytune vs Pitch Black.


----------



## 7stg (Feb 17, 2015)

Tuning off the 12th fret harmonic really helps tuners quickly pick up the right note and give an accurate response.


----------



## Chrisjd (Feb 17, 2015)

7stg said:


> Tuning off the 12th fret harmonic really helps tuners quickly pick up the right note and give an accurate response.



I actually didn't know that.

I like what I've read about the Turbo Tuner, but I don't think guitar center carries it, and I kinda want to have a new tuner today. Plus, it looks like it's about $50 more than polytuner and pitch black.


----------



## jerm (Feb 17, 2015)

i always just tune at the 12th fret harmonic.

I liked my Planet Waves pedal tuner.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 17, 2015)

Chrisjd said:


> I actually didn't know that.
> 
> I like what I've read about the Turbo Tuner, but I don't think guitar center carries it, and I kinda want to have a new tuner today. Plus, it looks like it's about $50 more than polytuner and pitch black.



It's better to look at the Turbo Tuner as the cheapest professional quality tuner, than one of the priciest floor tuners. 

Go look up the Peterson VS-II. It's one of the most well received, accurate tuners on the planet, and at about $350 is still a bargain. I prefer my Turbo Tuner to that. 

Don't let $50 and a couple days shipping stop you from getting the best.


----------



## GraemeH (Feb 17, 2015)

Korg DT-10. It tracks extremely quickly and accurately with my down-tuned guitars, you can drive a car over it, it's £35, and it uses a very high quality buffer, so it'll sort your impedance unlike the Pitch Black with is true bypass.
Plus it looks like something the soviets would have built 30 years ago.


----------



## Chrisjd (Feb 17, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's better to look at the Turbo Tuner as the cheapest professional quality tuner, than one of the priciest floor tuners.
> 
> Go look up the Peterson VS-II. It's one of the most well received, accurate tuners on the planet, and at about $350 is still a bargain. I prefer my Turbo Tuner to that.
> 
> Don't let $50 and a couple days shipping stop you from getting the best.



I am sincerely curious to know if I will get noticeable better performance with the turbo tuner vs the Pitch Black or Polytune 2. Might be a hard question to answer.


----------



## mniel8195 (Feb 17, 2015)

A/b the turbo tuner next to the polythene 2 there was no contest. The reaction. Time of the poly tune is way to slow and the strobe function is much harder to read. Plus the polyphonic feature is not very accurate. The turbo tuner is so fast it's insane. It reads the tone perfecty. I can't use any other tuner now. I hope they release a clip on tuner for acoustic someday. Also the turbo tuner has the best display I have ever used. The Peterson tuner is just a mess compared to the turbo tuners display.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 17, 2015)

Chrisjd said:


> I am sincerely curious to know if I will get noticeable better performance with the turbo tuner vs the Pitch Black or Polytune 2. Might be a hard question to answer.



I guess it's going to come down to application. 

I work on my own guitars. I need a super accurate tuner for intonation, especially when working with certain bridges and acoustics, when I have to cut and trim new saddles. 

Ever notice all those "my guitar won't intonate" threads? Part of that comes down to the accuracy of the tuner used. 

I'm not saying that the Korg is bad, far from it, the Turbo Tune is just better. With better meaning faster and more accurate.


----------



## Chrisjd (Feb 17, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess it's going to come down to application.
> 
> I work on my own guitars. I need a super accurate tuner for intonation, especially when working with certain bridges and acoustics, when I have to cut and trim new saddles.
> 
> ...



Gotcha. I would like to start working on my own guitars, so maybe the turbo tuner would be a good choice.

My immediate concerns are the fact that we just started recording our demo, and we are also playing a big show with a national act next month, and I want to be as in tune as possible(something my Boss TU-2 seems to be struggling with).

I found a local amp shop that sells the turbo tuner for $129.99


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 17, 2015)

You really can't go wrong with it.


----------



## boogie2 (Feb 19, 2015)

7stg said:


> Tuning off the 12th fret harmonic really helps tuners quickly pick up the right note and give an accurate response.




Not necessarily accurate unless you are already sure your intonation is set correctly. The 12th fret harmonic will always give you a 1/2 string length harmonic, regardless of what the pitch is at the 12th fret. 

If you know your intonation is correct, it's fine. 

I use the Peterson Strobo's for set-up stuff and haven't felt the need to buy another tuner. My Axe-fx XL tuner is fine for general giggage.

<edit> The Sonic Research looks cool too. I may spring for one if my Peterson ever dies...


----------



## 7stg (Feb 19, 2015)

boogie2 said:


> Not necessarily accurate unless you are already sure your intonation is set correctly. The 12th fret harmonic will always give you a 1/2 string length harmonic, regardless of what the pitch is at the 12th fret.
> 
> If you know your intonation is correct, it's fine.



If you tune by plucking the open string it still will not account for the intonation being off.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Feb 19, 2015)

It doesn't seem to get mentioned very often, but I'm quite happy with my Planet Waves Tru Strobe.


----------



## boogie2 (Feb 19, 2015)

7stg said:


> If you tune by plucking the open string it still will not account for the intonation being off.



Isn't that what I said? If you tune at the 12th fret harmonic and your intonation is off, you'll still be out of tune at the 12th fret. I think we're. Saying the same thing...


----------



## 7stg (Feb 19, 2015)

boogie2 said:


> I think we're. Saying the same thing...


----------



## 4Eyes (Feb 20, 2015)

as guys said - turbo tuner, it has no competition


----------

